# S-W professional masking tape



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A fellow paper hanger says that S-W CP-66 masking tape is the only thing that will hold plastic to the baseboard as stripping solution runs off the walls

Any confirmation or refuting of this claim?

I need something that will stay stuck to keep my water off the floor or carpeting when stripping. Obviously blue tape is useless, and I have not had luck with duct tape.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

It is pretty sticky stuff. The complaint most people that dont like it is that it is too sticky and not stretchy like intertape.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Go and buy a roll and find out, you old cheap skate:laughing:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Confirmed. CP-66 vs 3M 2020. CP-66 is least affected by water where 2020 goes soft and loses tack. Both high tack and both rubber adhesives.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I use it a lot and like it. Do you run a strip of tape on base and then tape plastic to the tape on base?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rob said:


> I use it a lot and like it. Do you run a strip of tape on base and then tape plastic to the tape on base?


I use a couple pieces of gutter and slide it along. Use wet vac to remove water from gutter. Gutter tucks up under tape without hassles of plastic and running off into the room.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Go and buy a roll and find out, you old cheap skate:laughing:



I'll cheap skate you. You, you, you..... 



Well at MM8 Phil R said he needed to special order it. Sure, if and when I find some in my local S-W I'll buy some, but I want to confirm what Phil said before I try it on a job. And if I have to special order a whole bunch, I want to be doubly sure I can trust it. I may have a stripper coming up where protecting the carpet will be of utmost importance.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Special order it? really? It is always available at ours.
Have you checked SW?

Tape


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I cannot believe a SW doesn't have CP66 in stock, it's almost one of their mainstay items.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Every SW you walk into will have CP-66 in 1, 1 1/2 and 2 inch. If they don't, let me know and I will send some to your front door.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Only repeating what I heard, I will look next time I'm in one of my locals.

Thanks for the offer, SWGuy


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SWGuy said:


> Every SW you walk into will have CP-66 in 1, 1 1/2 and 2 inch. If they don't, let me know and I will send some to your front door.


 
Hey, if you're giving it away, I'll take a roll or two, or 10:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Hey, if you're giving it away, I'll take a roll or two, or 10:whistling2:


And you call ME cheap! oh you kettle you :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey, if it's free, what can I say?:blink:


----------

